# Montage Corsair H70



## msiegberg (3. April 2011)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine verbindliche Aussage zur folgender Frage geben:

Ist es egal wie man Radiator bzw. Pumpe des H70 montiert im Gehäuse - sprich ob die Schläuche oben, unten, links oder rechts hängen?

Im Internet streiten sich die Aussagen und auf der corsair Homepage rät man zur Montage nur, dass der Airflow von außen nach innen soll.

Gruß, micha


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. April 2011)

technisch ist die Montagelage egal


----------



## Warbitch (5. April 2011)

Ganz dumme Frage, ich hab die H70, welche in ein neues Gehäuse mit umzieht.
Und zwar in das CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced, ich würde den Radi gerne oben unter den deckel einbauen.
Gibt es da keine Probleme wenn der Radiator waagerecht montiert wird und dort die arbeit verrichtet?


----------



## widder0815 (5. April 2011)

Das ist schei* egal , das ist ein geschlossenes System wo nur das Wasser durchgepumpt wird ... 
du könntest auch ein Karussell bauen wo der Radi sich hin und her dreht oder ihn schaukeln lassen


----------



## xeno75 (6. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> du könntest auch ein Karussell bauen wo der Radi sich hin und her dreht oder ihn schaukeln lassen


...wäre doch mal was neues


----------



## Warbitch (6. April 2011)

wusste ja das es geschlossen ist, war nur um probleme zu vermeiden.
Bin Halt vorsichtig.


----------



## Gosu (6. April 2011)

Besser für die Temps wäre natürlich der Radi könnte Frischluft ziehen, aber ansonsten ist die Postition egal.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. April 2011)

korrekt - kann auch im Top Bereich eines Towers problemlos montiert werden.


----------

